# Minor heading typo



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

... on the board sections, since the new Mk3 section was added:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Fixed it - now it shows the MK2 TT as 2006-2014. Thanks for pointing that out!

Cheers,
Nate


----------

